# Beans n rice survival.



## Magus

So you're poor...me too, life sucks under the new regime huh? doesn't mean you shouldn't survive in fact, you have a duty to!

Let's get you armed first:

Marlin papoose, 6 25 round mags[795 mags interchange] brick of high velocity hollow points. 300$ or blow 100$ more and get a 10/22.

Harrington and Richardson 12 Ga. single shot and 100 rounds of buckshot.under 200$ chop that barrel at 18.5 inches and install hi vis sights.

Pistol....?????

USMC K bar fighting knife 45$

NOW, let's feed you:
Beans, rice, ramen noodles, potato flakes and instant soup mix all have about a 2-3 year shelf life stored in air tight bug proof containers.100$ will get you a year's supply.

Medical supplies: go to the phone book and look for a pharmacy that caters to EMTs a reasonable kit will fit in a 50 cal can.

"But Magus..wut do I put in it?"

Betadine
Alcohol
Hydrogen peroxide
Butterfly suture kit
Band aids
two ace flex wraps
Sanitary napkins[the damn things make great bandages!!!]
Medical tape
crazy glue
Foreceps
tweezers
magnifying glass
medical scissors
A tooth brush is a great bullet probe.
Thermometer.

150$ easy.

*If I get it any cheaper I'll have you running around with a bow and loin cloth.now go apply yourself!this is duck's guts!*


----------



## Onebigelf

For the first aid kit, don't forget a half dozen tampons with plastic applicators in the individual, sterile wrappers. They make great emergency bullet wound plugs and help stem internal bleeding as well. Those and a couple of pads, as well as an Israeli bandage and a couple of packages of quick-clot, should be part of your blow-out kit and an "on your person at all times" part of your SHTF kit. You can stash additional items in your GHB/BOB, but that basic kit should be on body all the time. Those are the items that you need to be able to lay instant hands on to patch you or your buddy to keep the red stuff on the inside long enough to worry about anything else.

John


----------



## Magus

I got the pads already.LOL

Bullet plugs? novel idea!


----------



## FatTire

you can add to the 'feed you' list by shopping at canned food outlets and dollar stores without increasing the budget. i like sardines. as to the pistol, a single action .22 revolver can be had for fifty bucks in you local 'bad neighborhood', or you could go with something like this...

http://www.gunsamerica.com/91754147...ritage_Rough_Rider_22LR_22_Magnum_Revolve.htm


----------



## Magus

Not at a buck a can I ain't. 

Not bad, how do they shoot?


----------



## FatTire

I just bought ten 10 packs of sardines for a buck per ten...

I have a revolver something like the one above and it shoots fine

If I owned any unregistered weapons I wouldn't talk about them, I think the gubmint has every right to document all my guns (NOT!!!)


----------



## on_the_rox

Magus, I like your thinking. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Magus

FatTire said:


> I just bought ten 10 packs of sardines for a buck per ten...
> 
> I have a revolver something like the one above and it shoots fine
> 
> If I owned any unregistered weapons I wouldn't talk about them, I think the gubmint has every right to document all my guns (NOT!!!)


Where are you shopping?

Good to know.I'll add it in the list.

I never said I currently own anything but an AR an FAL and a Taurus.Everything I list is stuff I have had experience with and can speak highly of.I don't currently own any of the rest of it.


----------



## Magus

Where's the damn "modify post" button?


----------



## ILLcUFirst

Lets not forget about candles and blankets. Both can be had for very cheap.


----------



## chris88idaho

Got a 300 gallon water tote from work free (just had to as duh) found a hand crank radio in box at goodwill $2 dollars.


----------



## The_Blob

chris88idaho said:


> Got a 300 gallon water tote from work free (just had to as duh) found a hand crank radio in box at goodwill $2 dollars.


great find...

You can put the *parts* to assemble a small radio, along with a laminated wiring diagram and/or schematic (they are two seperate things) in a double ziplocked bag, takes up very little room... IMHO use an earbud set for the speaker.

I like to build things, I realize that for $2 at dollar tree, you can buy a tiny AM/FM radio AND a solar lawn light to modify into a battery charger/power source.


----------



## diannamarsolek

i got to make one of those radois


----------



## Freyadog

The_Blob said:


> great find...
> 
> You can put the *parts* to assemble a small radio, along with a laminated wiring diagram and/or schematic (they are two seperate things) in a double ziplocked bag, takes up very little room... IMHO use an earbud set for the speaker.
> 
> I like to build things, I realize that for $2 at dollar tree, you can buy a tiny AM/FM radio AND a solar lawn light to modify into a battery charger/power source.


Is there instructions somewhere showing how to put one of these together? I can not carry alot of weight but definitely need a radio to go in my BOB(thanks Victor23). Love my bag.


----------



## Magus

Indeed.
Thought I had blankets listed?


----------



## The_Blob

Freyadog said:


> Is there instructions somewhere showing how to put one of these together? I can not carry alot of weight but definitely need a radio to go in my BOB(thanks Victor23). Love my bag.


here's a pretty easy one:










there are also kits from stores like Radio Shack


----------



## Freyadog

The_Blob said:


> here's a pretty easy one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are also kits from stores like Radio Shack


thank you for the information. Just what I think I need.


----------



## weedygarden

*radio schematic*

I love to make things, but when it comes to electronics, I have no experience or knowledge. The same is true with electrical. Start talking watts, and etc, and I have no idea what that all means.

Any suggestions to get started?


----------



## Tweto

Most community colleges have courses on electronics. I went to night school for 1 year and now I can do almost anything electrical. Just like most other skills that would be needed in the SHTF after life, a knowledge of electronics would be required for a sustained exsistance.


----------



## RangerRick

*TAMPONS-Never use in a gunshot wound*

They do damage you can't see going in and they do more damage coming out.
Never use a TAMPON in a gun shot wound.
Best Regards,RangerRick
40 years Emergency Medicine/ 18D 1st SF 5th Grp retired



Onebigelf said:


> For the first aid kit, don't forget a half dozen tampons with plastic applicators in the individual, sterile wrappers. They make great emergency bullet wound plugs and help stem internal bleeding as well. Those and a couple of pads, as well as an Israeli bandage and a couple of packages of quick-clot, should be part of your blow-out kit and an "on your person at all times" part of your SHTF kit. You can stash additional items in your GHB/BOB, but that basic kit should be on body all the time. Those are the items that you need to be able to lay instant hands on to patch you or your buddy to keep the red stuff on the inside long enough to worry about anything else.
> 
> John


----------



## The_Blob

weedygarden said:


> I love to make things, but when it comes to electronics, I have no experience or knowledge. The same is true with electrical. Start talking watts, and etc, and I have no idea what that all means.
> 
> Any suggestions to get started?


some math, for starters:









Radio Shack 200-in-1 kit is pretty old-school, I inherited mine from my brother... they have a much nicer, more modern version, but it's $70

Build Your Own Laser, Phaser, and Ion-Ray Gun by Robert E. Iannini has fun projects, it is also a hand-me-down  

http://books.google.com/books/about/Electronic_Gadgets_for_the_Evil_Genius.html?id=zCWG83xXYtoC


----------



## Magus

RangerRick said:


> They do damage you can't see going in and they do more damage coming out.
> Never use a TAMPON in a gun shot wound.
> Best Regards,RangerRick
> 40 years Emergency Medicine/ 18D 1st SF 5th Grp retired


Ouch.sounds like you know what you're talking about!but it's still O.K to use the pads to staunch a wound right?


----------



## LongRider

Magus said:


> NOW, let's feed you:
> ramen noodles


Ramen noodles stored long term (6 months or more) get bugs if you are going to store them long term add some DE and seal in a new bag.


----------



## Magus

Ammo can=no bugs.


----------



## Oldpagan

Freeze your rice and beans as well as your ramen for a couple of weeks, lots of stuff have small eggs on them you can't see that freezing will kill. Don't want you popping a lid on an ammo can to find bugs in your stuff. Pasta bought at the store has weevil eggs in it, even if you store it air tight they will still hatch out. Freeze the little buggers!


----------



## d_saum

Oldpagan said:


> Freeze your rice and beans as well as your ramen for a couple of weeks, lots of stuff have small eggs on them you can't see that freezing will kill. Don't want you popping a lid on an ammo can to find bugs in your stuff. Pasta bought at the store has weevil eggs in it, even if you store it air tight they will still hatch out. Freeze the little buggers!


So if you freeze ramen for a few weeks, it'll kill all the eggs and you can then store it at room temp for how long? I'm a big fan of ramen for prepping, but was always leery of how long it could be stored.


----------



## Magus

I've kept it a year in a sealed container.

Another old Pagan! anyone I know?


----------



## DKRinAK

The_Blob said:


> here's a pretty easy one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are also kits from stores like Radio Shack


Or make a crystal radio

or, buy a kit
http://www.crystalradiosupply.com/1/page2.html

http://midnightscience.com/kits.html
this site has a tiny set, perfect for a BOB - batteries not needed


----------



## Oldpagan

I figure there's only one Oldpagan that I know of 

I froze for a month, 40 five pound bags of pasta in 1999 for Y2K, and removed them to those plastic bulk dog food bins. I just used the last back a month ago, with no degradation of the pasta.

The only thing to keep in mind is that ramen has oils in it and can go rancid if exsposed to air and heat.


----------



## BillM

*Brings back*



DKRinAK said:


> Or make a crystal radio
> 
> or, buy a kit
> http://www.crystalradiosupply.com/1/page2.html
> 
> http://midnightscience.com/kits.html
> this site has a tiny set, perfect for a BOB - batteries not needed


That brings back memorys. I built a crystal Radio when I was a kid and listened to it in bed at night. There is a thirty foot copper wire antenia that goes with that.


----------



## wildcat

Oldpagan said:


> Freeze your rice and beans as well as your ramen for a couple of weeks, lots of stuff have small eggs on them you can't see that freezing will kill. Don't want you popping a lid on an ammo can to find bugs in your stuff. Pasta bought at the store has weevil eggs in it, even if you store it air tight they will still hatch out. Freeze the little buggers!


Are the bugs not edible? Just askin'


----------



## d_saum

wildcat said:


> Are the bugs not edible? Just askin'


Ermmm.. I think for the most part the excrement and germs they leave behind would be the issue.. not just eating one of the bugs themselves. :dunno:


----------



## Oldpagan

wildcat said:


> Are the bugs not edible? Just askin'


Well, yes they are. Yet if you can keep them from hatching your supplies will last much longer. You eat bug eggs everyday and don't know it, you could eat the bugs as well.

We at grubs in the army, just pull their legs of and pinch the head off and swallow like a pill. Now I advise cooking them rather than eating them raw as that even bugs have parasites that can ruin your day. Toss them in a bit of water with a few greens and make a soup!


----------



## Magus

I failed that part.I don't care if they taste like shrimp when you roast the damn things, I hate bugs! 

Good thing I know about green pine cones and acorns.


----------



## Onebigelf

http://www.snopes.com/military/tampon.asp

John


----------



## JayJay

d_saum said:


> So if you freeze ramen for a few weeks, it'll kill all the eggs and you can then store it at room temp for how long? I'm a big fan of ramen for prepping, but was always leery of how long it could be stored.


I've got Ramen noodles on the shelf from 3 years ago.
They still taste great and I didn't do anything but store in the packages in a box.
The room is cool and no sunlight.


----------



## weedygarden

JayJay said:


> I've got Ramen noodles on the shelf from 3 years ago.
> They still taste great and I didn't do anything but store in the packages in a box.
> The room is cool and no sunlight.


We all have our deals. Some people couldn't stand to eat or use something that is past the expiration date. I am more like you JayJay. I think of Ramen noodles being able to be on the shelf for quite a while, especially if you keep them in a dark, cool place like a basement.

Several years ago someone at work was going to drink some sodas that were purchased for some past event because they were going to be past the expiration date. I had no idea that sodas had an expiration date because I drink them sooooooo seldom. But you know this person not only drinks soda everyday, but all day long. Just funny how different we all are.


----------



## JayJay

weedygarden said:


> We all have our deals. Some people couldn't stand to eat or use something that is past the expiration date. I am more like you JayJay. I think of Ramen noodles being able to be on the shelf for quite a while, especially if you keep them in a dark, cool place like a basement.
> 
> I just cooked spaghetti and use a commercial sauce adding onions, mushrooms, and ground beef...I had 3 sauces to choose--can, jar, or envelope.
> I chose the envelope and the sauce was great. Dh said it was really great.
> Date of sauce??? Dec. 2009!!!


----------



## lucaspm98

weedygarden said:


> We all have our deals. Some people couldn't stand to eat or use something that is past the expiration date. I am more like you JayJay. I think of Ramen noodles being able to be on the shelf for quite a while, especially if you keep them in a dark, cool place like a basement.
> 
> Several years ago someone at work was going to drink some sodas that were purchased for some past event because they were going to be past the expiration date. I had no idea that sodas had an expiration date because I drink them sooooooo seldom. But you know this person not only drinks soda everyday, but all day long. Just funny how different we all are.


Everything has an expiration date except honey?


----------



## weedygarden

*How realistic are expiration dates*

I read an article several years ago about the US Army doing research about medications and expirations dates.

Can you imagine an organization as large as the Army throwing out large quantities of medications because they expired?

I believe I have posted about that here before. The research found that many expiration dates are arbitrary. Some medications do in fact become a problem, but that is a very short list. Many medications, such as aspirin, actually lose very little over the years. This is a medication by medication deal and anyone wondering should do their own research.

The drug companies give some of these long lived medications a shorter expiration date so that people will replace them ($$$), and because they want to have updated labels.

We recently found a bottle of ritalin that belonged to a relative and found out that it happens to be a medication that has a shorter shelf life. It was dispensed 5 years ago and would just give someone a headache.

As I said previously, some people would gag if they thought they were eating something past the expiration date, even if it would still be edible and not make you sick.


----------



## BillS

Magus said:


> So you're poor...me too, life sucks under the new regime huh? doesn't mean you shouldn't survive in fact, you have a duty to!
> 
> Let's get you armed first:
> 
> Marlin papoose, 6 25 round mags[795 mags interchange] brick of high velocity hollow points. 300$ or blow 100$ more and get a 10/22.
> 
> Harrington and Richardson 12 Ga. single shot and 100 rounds of buckshot.under 200$ chop that barrel at 18.5 inches and install hi vis sights.
> 
> Pistol....?????
> 
> USMC K bar fighting knife 45$
> 
> NOW, let's feed you:
> Beans, rice, ramen noodles, potato flakes and instant soup mix all have about a 2-3 year shelf life stored in air tight bug proof containers.100$ will get you a year's supply.
> 
> Medical supplies: go to the phone book and look for a pharmacy that caters to EMTs a reasonable kit will fit in a 50 cal can.
> 
> "But Magus..wut do I put in it?"
> 
> Betadine
> Alcohol
> Hydrogen peroxide
> Butterfly suture kit
> Band aids
> two ace flex wraps
> Sanitary napkins[the damn things make great bandages!!!]
> Medical tape
> crazy glue
> Foreceps
> tweezers
> magnifying glass
> medical scissors
> A tooth brush is a great bullet probe.
> Thermometer.
> 
> 150$ easy.
> 
> *If I get it any cheaper I'll have you running around with a bow and loin cloth.now go apply yourself!this is duck's guts!*


You'd die of malnutrition if that's all the food you have. Even if you bought the food you mentioned there's no way you can get a year's supply for $100. Beans are a dollar a can. One a day is $365 right there.

There's no substitute for having good, nutritious food that you enjoy eating. If you have to, sell your car or whatever sellable stuff you have to get it.

We have things like canned chicken, Hamburger Helper, Bushes Baked Beans, Dinty Moore Stew, over 300 cans of Campbells soups, over 100 cans of fruit, over 150 cans of vegetables, 50 canned one pound hams, over 100 servings of a great brand of instant oatmeal with blueberries, a hundred pounds of rice, and 1500 gallons of water. We paid about $1000 per person per year for our food.

And don't forget that most people need a way to heat their home and cook their food without electricity. I prefer kerosene heaters and kerosene cooking stoves. I got the stoves from this place:

http://www.stpaulmercantile.com/

If you had the money and the space, you could have 6 55 gallon steel barrels of kerosene in your attached garage and they'd take up a space that measures 4'x8'. Depending on where you live that could last you a couple years.

The gun and ammo is much too expensive for someone with limited resources. If it was me and I didn't have enough money, I'd look for the cheapest .22 rifle I could find with maybe 100 rounds of ammo. You could get this for about $120:

http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...mfire-Rifle&i=GM416108&aID=510B1&merchID=4006

I'm not saying it's a great gun but it's cheap. Gander has 4 others for $150 or less.


----------



## Magus

BillS said:


> You'd die of malnutrition if that's all the food you have. Even if you bought the food you mentioned there's no way you can get a year's supply for $100. Beans are a dollar a can. One a day is $365 right there.


I said it was the duck's guts did I not? it's a STARTER KIT.Don't you have dry beans there Bill? They're like two bucks a bag here,that'll make 3-4 gallons of beans or chilli.My thread also assumes one is intelligent enough to forage before one starts on the dried crap.



> There's no substitute for having good, nutritious food that you enjoy eating. If you have to, sell your car or whatever sellable stuff you have to get it.


Well duh.that's actually good advice and common sense, which is rare of late.



> We have things like canned chicken, Hamburger Helper, Bushes Baked Beans, Dinty Moore Stew, over 300 cans of Campbells soups, over 100 cans of fruit, over 150 cans of vegetables, 50 canned one pound hams, over 100 servings of a great brand of instant oatmeal with blueberries, a hundred pounds of rice, and 1500 gallons of water. We paid about $1000 per person per year for our food.


Good for you Bill.it's still just a duck's guts STARTER KIT.Nobody ever said it was the be all end all.but it will keep one alive until help arrives/crisis ends/more stuff is found.



> And don't forget that most people need a way to heat their home and cook their food without electricity. I prefer kerosene heaters and kerosene cooking stoves. I got the stoves from this place:
> 
> http://www.stpaulmercantile.com/


Good link.I commend you.I use wood myself but many can't.good contribution.:beercheer:



> If you had the money and the space, you could have 6 55 gallon steel barrels of kerosene in your attached garage and they'd take up a space that measures 4'x8'. Depending on where you live that could last you a couple years.


Indeed.but remember,this was a bare minimum STARTER KIT.but good addition anyway.



> The gun and ammo is much too expensive for someone with limited resources. If it was me and I didn't have enough money, I'd look for the cheapest .22 rifle I could find with maybe 100 rounds of ammo. You could get this for about $120:
> 
> http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...mfire-Rifle&i=GM416108&aID=510B1&merchID=4006
> 
> I'm not saying it's a great gun but it's cheap. Gander has 4 others for $150 or less.


That would have been my third choice actually,but I figured on adding a tiny bit of defensive utility.25 rounds of 22 hurts like h3ll. :flower:

You must remember Bill, this beginner's bag was designed for the poor or just getting going.I flopped out my recommendations for a REAL full blown kit in here someplace.go look it up, see what you think.


----------



## faithmarie

how about fish food...


----------



## Magus

Nice!I'd considered the Vet for such things.


----------



## faithmarie

I keep wanting to buy these... but I just haven't yet. 

During the Y2K thing my friends husband is a vet and she called me and said... "hey if anything happens we can eat dry dog food it is good for you" LOL I said.... okaaaaaaaaaay

So we had a bowl to check it out........ NOT.... hehehehehe... sorry


----------



## Magus

I did.
I've eaten worse.cat food tastes better.


----------



## faithmarie

LOL.... I have eaten worse .... raw clams..... or is it?


----------



## Magus

raw fish period.

godz I never was so sick!


----------



## faithmarie

You mean sushi... LOL


----------



## BillM

Rice and Beans is not a bad thing to fall back on. If you have plenty of rice and beans, you can always add to your diet with other foods you can scavenge or trade for. You won't starve to death with plenty of rice and beans.


----------



## Magus

BillM said:


> Rice and Beans is not a bad thing to fall back on. If you have plenty of rice and beans, you can always add to your diet with other foods you can scavenge or trade for. You won't starve to death with plenty of rice and beans.


This guy apparently is the only one who doesn't realize this.


> Originally Posted by BillS View Post
> You'd die of malnutrition if that's all the food you have. Even if you bought the food you mentioned there's no way you can get a year's supply for $100. Beans are a dollar a can. One a day is $365 right there.


----------



## faithmarie

Anybody ever heard of Dr McDougal??? He says to live on starches. Rice and beans and potatoes are the main foods and veggies and fruit. But add vitamin C and and you don't need meat. Although I love meat. I mostly buy dried beans and cook them and freeze them. They taste the best.


----------



## Magus

I tried his diet,I actually gained weight.


----------



## faithmarie

I am telling my daughter .... she swears by his diet. She is trying to get me eat that way... LOL


----------



## BillM

If all I had was beans and rice, (I also would want dried beans, they store better) I would hunt, trap , fish and trade some of my beans and rice for meat and fruit. A huge portion of the world survives on what consists of a rice diet. Beans and rice is a good start for a beginning prepper.


----------



## Magus

Yeah,that's what I recommended.No idea where he got the idea I meant cans,guess he just skimmed it.

*Edit*
Whoops,no I didn't specify dry beans!sure implied it though.apologies to anybody this threw into a frenzy of buying canned crap.


----------



## labouton

What's a good method for preserving meats? Canning would be out and so would refrigeration.


----------



## Magus

Jerky and kippering.

Ugh,I hate the taste of that powdered lime in kippered fish.

Smoking is good too if you can keep it low profile like in an old fridge.


----------



## Magus

faithmarie said:


> I am telling my daughter .... she swears by his diet. She is trying to get me eat that way... LOL


It's all in the metabolism.Mine's like a garden slug's.


----------



## labouton

Magus said:


> Jerky and kippering.
> 
> Ugh,I hate the taste of that powdered lime in kippered fish.
> 
> Smoking is good too if you can keep it low profile like in an old fridge.


Many thanks, I'll look into that!


----------



## kyhoti

If you can't afford decent beefsteak to jerk, make some "hamburger rocks". I tried it out years ago and it is my go-to hiking meat. I make it out of the cheapest ground beef available and just rinse it really well so there's not much fat to go rancid. If you spice it before drying, it makes a great add-in to B & R or ramen.


----------



## Magus

Ever make Pemmican? not much harder and more nutrition!


----------



## Tjaway6

Pemmican sounds like a great food for the bug out bag. Concentrated, keeps well. 

As an experiment I cooked up some dry beans to use in chili. I added dried onions and bacon bits as well as chili seasonings. Next I added some tomatoes and green peppers to make some chili with beans. It was great! I had intentions of making some tortillas from dried corn but the chili was gone quickly. Next time I need to make the tortillas first. I have a taste for burritos.

Look, do what you can as you can. Search for low cost sources of the supplies you need. Think about alternatives as well as alternative sources. Read as much as you can digest. Be smart. Be a complete prepper. While looking for white rice, I saw rice in the Asian foods isle for $20 for 20 pounds. White rice in the Latino foods isle was $13 for that 20 pound bag. In the pasta isle 20 pounds of white rice was $8. All in the same store! 

There is no right way, but there is a wrong way. Be sure your supplies are stored properly and safely. Imagine thinking you're sitting in the cat bird seat only to discover your food has gone bad, the fuel is sour and the batteries are dead! Bad ju-ju!


----------

